
Using the latest advancements in deep learning to predict stock price movements - ghosthamlet
https://towardsdatascience.com/aifortrading-2edd6fac689d
======
ghosthamlet
Another project:
[https://github.com/VivekPa/AIAlpha](https://github.com/VivekPa/AIAlpha)

